
Is it worth learning algorithms? - andrei-m-visan
http://programminglife.io/is-it-worth-learning-algorithms/
======
gjvc
Of course it is. Not doing so is about as sensible as a computer science book
which says in the introduction "we have intentionally limited the mathematical
content".

~~~
andrei-m-visan
Fully agree, but I was also covering the topic where you go into competitive
programming problem solving. A lot of big companies are asking this kind of
questions in the interview process and I doubt you ever had to traverse a
binary tree in your daily job.

